# Nitrod or DashHawk?



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

Anyone have the Nitrod? I was looking to get the DashHawk, but I came across the Nitrod. http://www.nitrod.com/ It looks like it has all of the same features as the DashHawk and it also has the ability to measure HP and 1/4 mile.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`ve been considering a GTechPro. Anyone running one of those?
http://www.gtechpro.com/ss.html


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

CYCLONED said:


> Anyone have the Nitrod? I was looking to get the DashHawk, but I came across the Nitrod. http://www.nitrod.com/ It looks like it has all of the same features as the DashHawk and it also has the ability to measure HP and 1/4 mile.


That thing's pretty cool! I'd buy it more for the diagnostic features than I would for the race times it reads. :cool


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

CYCLONED said:


> Anyone have the Nitrod? I was looking to get the DashHawk, but I came across the Nitrod. http://www.nitrod.com/ It looks like it has all of the same features as the DashHawk and it also has the ability to measure HP and 1/4 mile.


Dash hawk does the 0-60 and 1/4 mile,,on the dash hawk you can also log what different aspects of you car and graph them on your computer,,kinda cool


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

The Nitrod is not compatible with the 2005 GTO. You need to email to confirm 2006 compatibility:

http://www.nitrod.com/noncompatible03to05.htm


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Rukee said:


> I`ve been considering a GTechPro. Anyone running one of those?
> http://www.gtechpro.com/ss.html


I have a G-tech Pro if anyone is interested. It was given to me as a present two years ago and I opended the box to look at it, that was it. I'll sell it for 50.00 plus shipping if anyone is interested. I was looking at getting the dashhawk Gen II.


----------

